# Check this out! Orchestral Dust



## Mike Fox (Nov 21, 2019)

Watch me fumble my way through Orchestral Dust by Channel Robot!




Snag the current deal here...









87% off "Orchestral Dust" by Channel Robot


“Orchestral Dust” is a dual voice ROMpler with a difference. It features 12 different multisampled orchestral instruments plus granular synthesis to produce some truly different and unique sounds!




vstbuzz.com


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 22, 2019)

I still don't really understand it, but these are some cool, weird sounds!


----------

